# Autonomous vehicles will spark the end of humanity



## Funky Monkey

I'm not entirely serious but this is the only online community I'm involved with so I'd like to hear your thoughts. Of course, it seems driverless vehicles could be commandeered / hijacked at the very least. Finished reading "Infinity Born" by Dennis E. Richards this morning.

In a nutshell, we can program AGI or ASI to put human goals first but how likely is ASI to abide by them when it's light years smarter / more evolved than we are? It seems our interests would be irrelevant to the ASI (as we aren't in the least bit concerned with what tapeworms value [according to the book humans evolved from tapeworms eons ago]).

Likewise, any algorithms, safety protocols or self-destruct mechanisms could be easily circumvented by the ASI as its intelligence dwarfs ours. ASI proponents are beginning to remind me of billionaire industrialist John Hammond in Jurassic Park. Any thoughts?


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Funky Monkey said:


> I'm not entirely serious but this is the only online community I'm involved with and I'd like to hear your thoughts. Of course, it seems driverless vehicles could be commandeered / hijacked at the very least. Finished reading "Infinity Born" by Dennis E. Richards this morning.
> 
> In a nutshell, we can program AGI or ASI to put human goals first but how likely is ASI to abide by them when it's light years smarter / more evolved than we are. It seems our interests would be irrelevant to the ASI (as we aren't in the least bit concerned with what tapeworms value [according to the book humans evolved from tapeworms eons ago]).
> 
> Likewise, any algorithms, safety protocols or self-destruct mechanisms could be easily circumvented by the ASI as its intelligence dwarfs ours. ASI proponents are beginning to remind me of billionaire industrialist John Hammond in Jurassic Park. Any thoughts?


Add 5G comms between cars....
100x faster than 4G.

Cars could decide between themselves how they avoid accidents.

5G will change machine to machine comms dramatically.


----------



## SHalester

somebody watches too many scifi movies or reads way too many books. sheesh.


----------



## TCar

Check out the online game "decisionproblem.com/paperclips" 
You can teach an interface how to make a paperclip, buy you cannot teach it to stop.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

SHalester said:


> somebody watches too many scifi movies or reads way too many books. sheesh.


No, just a computer systems engineer.


----------



## Funky Monkey

SHalester said:


> somebody watches too many scifi movies or reads way too many books. sheesh.


Everyone needs to or we'll have a handful of people deciding our fate. Of course, you can argue that's already the case! Besides, you should check out this book before making a snap judgement. I guarantee you'll feel much differently if you read it (I'm new to Sci-Fi by the way).

On one hand Elon Musk created Tesla, on the other hand he's concerned about ASI probably for some of the same reasons that are covered in this book. There are many players working on ASI, most of whom probably aren't concerned with anything other than furthering their own interests


----------



## Buck-a-mile

5G will be driving our MtoM infrastructure soon. Thats why the gov wants the Chinese out of our 5G infrastructure.


----------



## SHalester

Funky Monkey said:


> I guarantee you'll feel much differently if you read it (I'm new to Sci-Fi by the way)


dude, I read a lot. And know all the various AI's will take over the world horseshit story. All BS; lives in fairy land. AI's can't even control traffic lights yet; sheesh. Or an AI would simply solve the problem by turning all the lights off!


----------



## Funky Monkey

SHalester said:


> dude, I read a lot. And know all the various AI's will take over the world horseshit story. All BS; lives in fairy land. AI's can't even control traffic lights yet; sheesh. Or an AI would simply solve the problem by turning all the lights off!


Keep reading bro


----------



## SHalester

Funky Monkey said:


> Keep reading bro


Few books a month good enough? :whistling: Can't wait for an actual AI that is useful.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

SHalester said:


> dude, I read a lot. And know all the various AI's will take over the world horseshit story. All BS; lives in fairy land. AI's can't even control traffic lights yet; sheesh. Or an AI would simply solve the problem by turning all the lights off!


We set the first example for infrastructure Invasion during the first Iraq war. The HP printers that Iraq was buying were embedded with a chip that put a virus in their computer system, as soon as they connected the printers to the network.

I worked for a corporation that tried to do a lot of 4G machine-to-machine Communication in hospitals. 4 g wasn't fast enough. Just like 4G brought Uber and other apps, 5G has unlimited potential right now.

Can the Chinese enbed a backdoor into our systems, you bet.

We did it 20 years ago.


----------



## Funky Monkey

Buck-a-mile said:


> We set the first example for infrastructure Invasion during the first Iraq war. The HP printers that Iraq was buying were embedded with a chip that put a virus in their computer system, as soon as they connected the printers to the network.
> 
> I worked for a corporation that tried to do a lot of 4G machine-to-machine Communication in hospitals. 4 g wasn't fast enough. Just like 4G brought Uber and other apps, 5G has unlimited potential right now.
> 
> Can the Chinese enbed a backdoor into our systems, you bet.
> 
> We did it 20 years ago.


Just of like we (the UK) did to get the drop on the IRA. Or Russkiya chat bots during the last presidential campaign. Is some of this stuff seemingless useless or silly? Sure. But I wonder what's going on behind closed doors or deep underground. It isn't just smart lights you can monitor from your iphone. Different topic, but I'd still recommend "Infinity Born" for those of us who are dumb enough to read it


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Funky Monkey said:


> Just of like we (the UK) did to get the drop on the IRA. Or Russkiya chat bots during the last presidential campaign. Is some of this stuff seemingless useless or silly? Sure. But I wonder what's going on behind closed doors or deep underground. It isn't just smart lights you can monitor from your iphone. Different topic, but I'd still recommend "Infinity Born" for those of us who are dumb enough to read it


Go with your flo bro....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Socrates, 399BC: "This new technology called scrolls will be the end of humanity and the death of oral teaching."
America, 1875: "This new technology called the Telephone will be the end of humanity and the death of talking to each other face to face."
The world, 1941-1970: "This new technology called Television will make everyone stupider, and will mark the end of humanity."
The world, 1995-2005: "This new internet has the potential to end humanity as everyone is glued to their computer."
The world, 2008-2018: "These new smartphones will end humanity, as nobody ever looks up from them anymore."
Up.net user @Funky Monkey , 2020: "These new self-driving cars will be the end of humanity."

I think I've heard this story before...


----------



## Funky Monkey

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Socrates, 399BC: "This new technology called scrolls will be the end of humanity and the death of oral teaching."
> America, 1875: "This new technology called the Telephone will be the end of humanity and the death of talking to each other face to face."
> The world, 1941-1970: "This new technology called Television will make everyone stupider, and will mark the end of humanity."
> The world, 1995-2005: "This new internet has the potential to end humanity as everyone is glued to their computer."
> The world, 2008-2018: "These new smartphones will end humanity, as nobody ever looks up from them anymore."
> Up.net user @Funky Monkey , 2020: "These new self-driving cars will be the end of humanity."
> 
> I think I've heard this story before...


Population is exploding, we'll have to become holograms before it's too late! I'm also thinking another Alien vs Predator is in the offing but with Artificial Super Intelligence pitted against a Tyrannosaurus Rex. Don't steal my idea / thunder. Hope the unconcerned among you are right and not simply simple-minded


----------



## 5☆OG

Now this is the sort of AI i can endorse lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Funky Monkey said:


> I'm not entirely serious but this is the only online community I'm involved with so I'd like to hear your thoughts. Of course, it seems driverless vehicles could be commandeered / hijacked at the very least. Finished reading "Infinity Born" by Dennis E. Richards this morning.
> 
> In a nutshell, we can program AGI or ASI to put human goals first but how likely is ASI to abide by them when it's light years smarter / more evolved than we are? It seems our interests would be irrelevant to the ASI (as we aren't in the least bit concerned with what tapeworms value [according to the book humans evolved from tapeworms eons ago]).
> 
> Likewise, any algorithms, safety protocols or self-destruct mechanisms could be easily circumvented by the ASI as its intelligence dwarfs ours. ASI proponents are beginning to remind me of billionaire industrialist John Hammond in Jurassic Park. Any thoughts?


A.I. WILL SURELY KILL US ALL !


----------



## goneubering

Funky Monkey said:


> I'm not entirely serious but this is the only online community I'm involved with so I'd like to hear your thoughts. Of course, it seems driverless vehicles could be commandeered / hijacked at the very least. Finished reading "Infinity Born" by Dennis E. Richards this morning.
> 
> In a nutshell, we can program AGI or ASI to put human goals first but how likely is ASI to abide by them when it's light years smarter / more evolved than we are? It seems our interests would be irrelevant to the ASI (as we aren't in the least bit concerned with what tapeworms value [according to the book humans evolved from tapeworms eons ago]).
> 
> Likewise, any algorithms, safety protocols or self-destruct mechanisms could be easily circumvented by the ASI as its intelligence dwarfs ours. ASI proponents are beginning to remind me of billionaire industrialist John Hammond in Jurassic Park. Any thoughts?


In the history of the world there has rarely been anything sold with more hype than the "self driving" car. They won't destroy the world. They might not even make it beyond test mode in a few cities they're stuck in now.


----------



## June132017

Alot of people would die, but there's way over a billion people on Earth. Maybe the roads would be clogged from this gigantic accident and trucks couldn't get food to the stores for months. Now you're talking!


----------



## waldowainthrop

I think we are way too far from designing or implementing anything resembling intelligence that the “AI” we see in society will be insufficiently advanced to have interests. Meaning we only have to worry about the programmers and the unintentional consequences of algorithms and automation, rather than the machines and their capabilities in isolation. Basically I am not worried about “AI” because it is stupid and will remain stupid possibly indefinitely, but I am worried about some humans and how they seek to structure society.

Authoritarianism is a very real human threat today and always. Machine autonomy and self-determination is so remote that maybe we shouldn’t be thinking about it at all.

I don’t believe in the likelihood of technological singularity, in case you can’t tell.


----------



## Funky Monkey

waldowainthrop said:


> I think we are way too far from designing or implementing anything resembling intelligence that the "AI" we see in society will be insufficiently advanced to have interests. Meaning we only have to worry about the programmers and the unintentional consequences of algorithms and automation, rather than the machines and their capabilities in isolation. Basically I am not worried about "AI" because it is stupid and will remain stupid possibly indefinitely, but I am worried about some humans and how they seek to structure society.
> 
> Authoritarianism is a very real human threat today and always. Machine autonomy and self-determination is so remote that maybe we shouldn't be thinking about it at all.
> 
> I don't believe in the likelihood of technological singularity, in case you can't tell.


I hope you're right. If we ever achieve Artificial Super Intelligence I DO NOT think we'll be able to control it. I keep reading about how our advancement is similar to a hockey stick shaped graph. Rate of change is happening so quickly that it's hard to fathom.

Certain advancements, like stem cells or 3D bioprinting for a new colon in my case, OR being able to upload your consciousness so that you can live on in spite of being temporarily killed in a car crash sound pretty cool to me


----------



## Funky Monkey

5☆OG said:


> Now this is the sort of AI i can endorse lol


She has a cute mouth and makes goo eye contact by the looks of it (pun intended). Sounds like a good use for my Uber earnings


----------



## tohunt4me

Funky Monkey said:


> I'm not entirely serious but this is the only online community I'm involved with so I'd like to hear your thoughts. Of course, it seems driverless vehicles could be commandeered / hijacked at the very least. Finished reading "Infinity Born" by Dennis E. Richards this morning.
> 
> In a nutshell, we can program AGI or ASI to put human goals first but how likely is ASI to abide by them when it's light years smarter / more evolved than we are? It seems our interests would be irrelevant to the ASI (as we aren't in the least bit concerned with what tapeworms value [according to the book humans evolved from tapeworms eons ago]).
> 
> Likewise, any algorithms, safety protocols or self-destruct mechanisms could be easily circumvented by the ASI as its intelligence dwarfs ours. ASI proponents are beginning to remind me of billionaire industrialist John Hammond in Jurassic Park. Any thoughts?


Join
The " HUMAN RESISTANCE " MOVEMENT TODAY !


----------



## ColumbusRides

I started a similar thread last week in the autonomous section. This time is different folks! The powers that be want us to be mindless sheep and to control our lives. Let's not forget about the implanted chip that will track our every movements 🤔


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Any time you get in a supposed SDC you gotta worry about it running a red light or stop sign and killing you or someone else.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/already-happening.378038/post-5862758


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Buck-a-mile said:


> I worked for a corporation that tried to do a lot of 4G machine-to-machine Communication in hospitals. 4 g wasn't fast enough. Just like 4G brought Uber and other apps, 5G has unlimited potential right now.


Why not use wifi inside the hospital? That's effectively a private 5G network and was available, what, 15 years ago?

Uber doesn't even use 4G capacity. I am running about 12M/hour data use. That's a fraction of the minimum 3G rate, which was the service 10 years ago.


----------



## Timinftl

SHalester said:


> dude, I read a lot. And know all the various AI's will take over the world horseshit story. All BS; lives in fairy land. AI's can't even control traffic lights yet; sheesh. Or an AI would simply solve the problem by turning all the lights off!


And get a $100.00 bonus for the electricity savings lol


----------



## Funky Monkey

Think this thread evaporated ether! It seems like every car would have to be self driving or brand new or something. As long as there are 57 chevies, ford mustangs and corvette stingrays from back in the day on the road. We'll still be in charge. Score one for the humans!


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Jon Stoppable said:


> Why not use wifi inside the hospital? That's effectively a private 5G network and was available, what, 15 years ago?
> 
> Uber doesn't even use 4G capacity. I am running about 12M/hour data use. That's a fraction of the minimum 3G rate, which was the service 10 years ago.


Medication control requires a private network, not connected to the internet.

When networks go down, Pyxis is up.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

It's all gotta hit fiber somewhere, whether direct from the hospital or the 5G antenna a block away. Sorry I'm not following. Telcos have been selling private fiber for a long time. Why is a cell network more secure?


----------



## Trafficat

TCar said:


> Check out the online game "decisionproblem.com/paperclips"
> You can teach an interface how to make a paperclip, buy you cannot teach it to stop.


Thanks for the link. It was amusing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Funky Monkey said:


> I hope you're right. If we ever achieve Artificial Super Intelligence I DO NOT think we'll be able to control it. I keep reading about how our advancement is similar to a hockey stick shaped graph. Rate of change is happening so quickly that it's hard to fathom.
> 
> Certain advancements, like stem cells or 3D bioprinting for a new colon in my case, OR being able to upload your consciousness so that you can live on in spite of being temporarily killed in a car crash sound pretty cool to me


lol "upload your consciousness"

You've been watching way too many sci-fi films.


----------



## Funky Monkey

Most of these insane advancements will take place, but at middle age I'm afraid I'll miss most of them or be too old and decrepit to care


----------



## Mr.Do

Computers can be designed to do one thing very very well. But they tend to break down when asked to do multiple things that are completely different..

Example: You can design a computer to play Chess and it will beat every Grandmaster on the planet. Now tell it to peel an orange.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Socrates, 399BC: "This new technology called scrolls will be the end of humanity and the death of oral teaching."
> America, 1875: "This new technology called the Telephone will be the end of humanity and the death of talking to each other face to face."
> The world, 1941-1970: "This new technology called Television will make everyone stupider, and will mark the end of humanity."
> The world, 1995-2005: "This new internet has the potential to end humanity as everyone is glued to their computer."
> The world, 2008-2018: "These new smartphones will end humanity, as nobody ever looks up from them anymore."
> Up.net user @Funky Monkey , 2020: "These new self-driving cars will be the end of humanity."
> 
> I think I've heard this story before...


Yeah, in "1984".


----------



## Funky Monkey

SHalester said:


> Few books a month good enough? :whistling: Can't wait for an actual AI that is useful.


We all on the same team @SHalester . We Ubah Pro! About to finish Quantum Lens. Game Changer & Infinity Born finished. I want to check out this God Theory book


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I’d be all for uploading my brain into the internet and shedding my earthly body.

Let’s be honest... how cool would that be?

Then I could walk again....

My body would be a perfect 10 and I’d be surrounded by perfect 10s.

we could date People because we shared similar interests, and not get rejected just because a leg is missing.

We could do all kinds of incredible and (in our bodies) dangerous things.
Like going to a packed stadium to watch a concert.

And all of it while not leaving the computer.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> somebody watches too many scifi movies or reads way too many books. sheesh.


I blame Hollywood. &#128514;


----------



## Ben4given

Funky Monkey said:


> ...driverless vehicles ... Any thoughts?


Eh, we might get a decent country music song out of it where a guy's _truck _leaves him.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd be all for uploading my brain into the internet and shedding my earthly body.
> 
> Let's be honest... how cool would that be?
> 
> Then I could walk again....
> 
> My body would be a perfect 10 and I'd be surrounded by perfect 10s.
> 
> we could date People because we shared similar interests, and not get rejected just because a leg is missing.
> 
> We could do all kinds of incredible and (in our bodies) dangerous things.
> Like going to a packed stadium to watch a concert.
> 
> And all of it while not leaving the computer.


Did you read "Snow Crash"? I highly recommend it.


----------



## TemptingFate

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Socrates, 399BC: "This new technology called scrolls will be the end of humanity and the death of oral teaching."
> America, 1875: "This new technology called the Telephone will be the end of humanity and the death of talking to each other face to face."
> The world, 1941-1970: "This new technology called Television will make everyone stupider, and will mark the end of humanity."
> The world, 1995-2005: "This new internet has the potential to end humanity as everyone is glued to their computer."
> The world, 2008-2018: "These new smartphones will end humanity, as nobody ever looks up from them anymore."
> Up.net user @Funky Monkey , 2020: "These new self-driving cars will be the end of humanity."
> 
> I think I've heard this story before...


You forgot the horseless carriage, smokeless gunpowder, cotton gin, printing press, and many other turning points.

Recommend for your reading list: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guns,_Germs,_and_Steel


----------



## UberPuppetGirl

"Smarter then we are."

?
A Better Way..

"Then You Are or I am*" as you?
Smart* still but way to easy.


----------

